# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Aijia, healthcare robot, Hong Kong

## Airicist

"Aijia: Smart healthcare Robot" on Indiegogo

Jeremy Chan

----------


## Airicist

Aijia smart healthcare robot

Published on Jan 17, 2016




> The smart healthcare robot is an an innovation that comes from China. It is designed for old people. Children and pregnant women can accompany families.

----------

